# Pooch Test Please



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

So, I think my yearling is bred, but just not sure when she's due, was wondering if anybody could give me a better idea? She was turned out with the buck at the end of November, never saw her bred.

Sorry they're sideways...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks pregnant but honestly we can't tell you when. I see no udder development so it will be a while.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I figured so. I think she got bred in January or February. And I expect a decent-sized udder on her, based on her mother.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Got some more recent pictures! I think she's getting fairly close, but might be a little bit of a wait yet. Udder is starting to develop. Really like what I'm seeing from her so far in that category. She's got an udder like her dam's.

Taken May 18th:


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

And more pics from May 22nd:


----------

